# Belgian shepherd vs. German shepherd



## Vedran petek (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,
I was search but I didn´t found anything...so... 

I just want to hear your opinion...which is differences in character,working ability...abilities(speed,jump etc.)beetwen belgian shepherd and german shepherd?
Which dog is better for work,learn better and faster?
I know that there isn´t correct answer but I just want to hear what do You think!:wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Breed selection is as much about the persons personality as it is the dog breed. I prefer the GSD.
Even though I love crazy terriers, the Mal drives ME crazy. 
General statement:
GSDs are (generally) more solid to environmental issues then Mals. Mals are (generally) faster, more athletic, more "over the top" drive. 
Which learns faster? Depends on the trainer as much as the breed.
A good one of either breed is a fantastic dog.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

What he said...Mal's drive me crazy too. I prefer GSD's because it seems there is a little more brains in there somewhere.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

My Mals are faster, more responsive, more reactive, and seem more capable of doing things at a younger age - I am a bird freak so I think of them as the "scarlet macaws" of the dog world. I am not a patient person, and I like them more than GSD's for that reason... One drawback is when mine overloads from too much drive and can't think straight (has only happened a couple of times), another is the extreme amount of mental and physical excersise needed to keep them content and sane (but actually I like this).

I think environmental sensitivity is individual to the particular dog / lines? As Bob said, they are more so than GSD's, but my older one isn't all that sensitive - and my younger one is...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

German Shepherds crap more, eat more, shed more, are slower and female GSDs go into heat more. They do lot's of things more than Belgians as you can see. Maybe try this link maybe you can find what you are looking for .. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=belgian+german+shepherd+differences&spell=1


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> German Shepherds crap more, eat more, shed more, are slower and female GSDs go into heat more. They do lot's of things more than Belgians as you can see. Maybe try this link maybe you can find what you are looking for,


LOL sorry I had to laugh at this... I think you would have to do a dog by dog study to come up with these "facts" until then it's just a generalization. I have a smoother coated GSD that hardly sheds, have seen some seriously fast GSD's, I even owned one that would blow away most Mal's or even greyhounds for that matter. The ammount a dog craps has allot more to do with than his breed, try foods, amounts of foods consumed and the individuals metabalism.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

It was meant as a joke Michelle, we see these questions asked all the time. Saying that someone did a search and not finding anything on the subject, I find kind of hard to believe.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

You wouldn't believe the size craps that come out of my GSD's. I swear when they have soft stools I think one of the neighbors cows snuck into the yard!!

Seriously though, Mal's have plenty of brains, but I think the more hectic a breed is the less people feel "in touch" with them. My boy Cujo isn't neccesarily smarter than any of my other dogs, but because he's calm and takes longer to do things it gives you that idea that "he's taking alot more time to do it, so he must be thinking about it really hard... he's smart!!" Personally, I like dogs and people that are very quick mentally.

*says the guy with 3 GSD's* :roll:


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

So now the question is, do you want it done fast or do you want it done right?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> You wouldn't believe the size craps that come out of my GSD's.


GSD's have nothing on my Bloodhound....and he is fed raw and goes once or twice a day. (still it would amount to a kibble fed dog in a day) :mrgreen: 

I am a Belgian and a Bloodhound person. It was difficult to change gears with the vast differences in these two breeds at first.
With what I do with them (SAR), I like each one equal for work ethics. 

BUT, I do LOVE watching a good GSD work.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lyn Chen said:


> So now the question is, do you want it done fast or do you want it done right?



The crapping or the shedding?? :-k


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> The crapping or the shedding?? :-k


 
That's pretty funny!!!!!:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

What a lot of crap:lol:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

we have both...but after having the Mals...as much as I enjoy my GSD's...they seem to be on valium compared to the Mal ...sloooow motion..Mals shed less, come to think of it...they do crap less too....:-o...Mals IMO are not for everyone...but neither are Ferrari's...give me a Mal any day...and a Ferrari too! Mo


----------



## Vedran petek (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello to all,
Thank you for the answers(I use search function on this forum,but as I said,I didn´t find anything...sorry).

So,for the beginner(not total beginner but beginner with shepherds)-german shepherd maybe will be better choice,more calm and stable...ofcourse with lot help of professional trainer(wtih lot of experience,he has about 25 years of experience)?I have some 

I love Jinopo german shepherd from Czech...but some guys from my country have dogs from joefarm(http://www.dogsstan.com/index.html ),and two mroe really good guys...http://free-sk.t-com.hr/Malinois-GR/ , http://www.running-wild-dogs.com/index.php .

So what do You think on that guys?

Thanks


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Damn Malinois Again!!!!

> Phil


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> The crapping or the shedding?? :-k


Geoff, thats great! :lol: 

Ahh, the quintessential question: which is better Mal or GSD? 

It has been stated earlier and I must agree: both breeds are great but need to be selected to your tolerances. Mals are a higher drive dog in general, GSDs are a larger dog to be sure so in the end it really doesnt matter what other people think; its what makes your heart flutter and fills you with happiness that is the deciding factor.

Granted for those of us in the 21st century we all know that Mals are better!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> Granted for those of us in the 21st century we all know that Mals are better!


Will it's too early in the morning to deal with that sort of nonsense! We all know the Mal is on it's way down and the GSD is rising again!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Will it's too early in the morning to deal with that sort of nonsense! We all know the Mal is on it's way down and the GSD is rising again!


[-X [-X   

NAH....not gonna happen....
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Will it's too early in the morning to deal with that sort of nonsense! We all know the Mal is on it's way down and the GSD is rising again!


Bahhh....
You know you secretly harbor desires to own a Mal and hang with the "cool kids"


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Will Kline said:


> Ahh, the quintessential question: which is better Mal or GSD?
> 
> It has been stated earlier and I must agree: both breeds are great but need to be selected to your tolerances.......... so in the end it really doesnt matter what other people think; its what makes your heart flutter and fills you with happiness that is the deciding factor.


 
Ahhh Will, such a diplomatic statement, you had me at hello! :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> Bahhh....
> You know you secretly harbor desires to own a Mal and hang with the "cool kids"


Yikes memories of the X's crazy dogs are flashing through my head...please, no, make it STOP! I finally convinced him to buy a GSD pup and she turned out to be just as spastic and nervy as the Mal he had before her. Nice breeding, not sure what went wrong with her unless the X had a way of making girls crazy. Oh well, I just answered my own question...lol. Kadi :-$ .


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Ahhh Will, such a diplomatic statement, you had me at hello! :lol:


Aww Shucks...O


----------

